# Ego One 2.5ml tank & Ego One 2200 maH battery (CPT)



## Franky (29/5/15)

Hi there, what vendors in Cape Town have the following combo in stock that I would be able to pick up this weekend?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/5/15)

Hey bro, Vape Mob has this - https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/joyetech-ego-one-standard-kit/

Not sure if this is exactly what you are looking for?


----------



## Franky (29/5/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Hey bro, Vape Mob has this - https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/joyetech-ego-one-standard-kit/
> 
> Not sure if this is exactly what you are looking for?


I have that one already from Vape Mob - I need the larger capacity battery and tank


----------



## Franky (29/5/15)

...or has everyone left for VapeCon...


----------



## Marzuq (30/5/15)

I'm pretty sure I seen the bigger battery for R500 on vapemob website @Franky


----------



## Franky (30/5/15)

Marzuq said:


> I'm pretty sure I seen the bigger battery for R500 on vapemob website @Franky


Yes I'm gonna go buy it right now, thanks @Marzuq

Reactions: Like 1


----------

